# P5Q-E FSB Crazy!



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

well, the other day i decided that the 535 fsb limitation on my DFi LT X48 TR-2 just wasnt cutting it.  so i get to reading about the P45 chipset and all its wonders and think to myself... what the hell, might as well give it a spin.  at first I had my E8500 in there to test fsb limitation.  I was able to hit 675 w/ relative ease... only took about an hour, but with the dropped multi, fsb is not that impressive to me.  i want high fsb w/ high multi.

so i go to work yesterday, and come home to do some more testing.  no post.  no nothing.  i start bitching and yelling at my computer for a while and decide to swap in my trusty q6600 to start my troubleshooting process of elimination.  what do i know, it fires right up so my only conclusion was that the e8500 somehow died while I was at work.  no big deal, its on its way back to newegg for RMA.  of course this pisses me off more than anybody can imagine.  so what the hell do i bench?  the E8500 was pwning every other processor i own for benchmarks except for 3dmark06.  so why not bench 3dmark06 for the night right?

i reset the computer, added a healthy 1.6v after overvolt (this board overvolts .05 vcore) w/ 450 FSB. 

boots into windows no problem (no big suprise, i can do that fsb on every other board w/ less volts prime stable)

now its time for some setfsb action.  before i had believed that the fsb wall was 472 on my cpu.  any more and it will lock... setting it in bios results in no post... no matter what the multi.  so i plug in the clockgenerator ic number (its ICS9LPRS916BKL if anybody else is interested) get fsb and shoot for 500 immediately.  i think to myself, of course its going to crash... but it didnt.  wtf?  500fsb q6600?  so where does it stop?  well... its definately an improvement over x38 and x48...








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381434

its only getting better.... more to come, intel sent me another e7200.

post your results as well, this board is friggin nutz!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Wait... almost 4.8 with a Q66?? Bro, is that on water or what! thats some crazy fsb!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 28, 2008)

He's got phase I think. What the vcore on that? I keep wondering what your voltages are w/ these crazy oc's but it isn't shown. I saw somewhere someone hit like 725 w/ the biostar p45, damn fine boards indeed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I think I saw the Bio Star T-power at somewhere around there.. Newegg does state for the Bio Star about the FSB hit.
Even if it is on phase or not... Its sweet seeing a Q66 that high!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

yes i am on phase change, however @ the voltage i was running i could have done it on water.  1.6v exactly.  i would have gone biostar, however it uses a 4 phase pwm... i prefer the 8 because generally i can hit higher mhz w/ lower volts when the pwm is good.  4 phase doesnt cut it for me... 16 seems like overkill (though i might test a mfII as well)

please note that this was obtained using setfsb.  it wont boot @ those clocks.

shall i open up the e7200?  (still sealed in box)


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 28, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> please note that this was obtained using setfsb.  it wont boot @ those clocks.



What is setfsb? Some kind of proggy that runs your fsb w/ clock speeds that would have been there? What speed was it actually at?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> What is setfsb? Some kind of proggy that runs your fsb w/ clock speeds that would have been there? What speed was it actually at?



setfsb is a program that allows you to set your fsb via windows.  all you need to know is the clock generator #

http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/

they have a nice list on the homepage to match yours up.  

i explained everything in the op...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> yes i am on phase change, however @ the voltage i was running i could have done it on water.  1.6v exactly.  i would have gone biostar, however it uses a 4 phase pwm... i prefer the 8 because generally i can hit higher mhz w/ lower volts when the pwm is good.  4 phase doesnt cut it for me... 16 seems like overkill (though i might test a mfII as well)
> 
> please note that this was obtained using setfsb.  it wont boot @ those clocks.
> 
> shall i open up the e7200?  (still sealed in box)





That is very strange how it won't boot unless using SetFSB... That just don't make sense... But, you got that CPU-Z Var. so thats all that counts! 
Then I would be the same with the 4phase and 8 phase.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That is very strange how it won't boot unless using SetFSB... That just don't make sense... But, you got that CPU-Z Var. so thats all that counts!
> Then I would be the same with the 4phase and 8 phase.



it makes plenty of sense actually.  it wont boot windows, it will post 

try it out for yourself.  i bet you can get clocks much higher than you can boot.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

well... i guess its time to test the e7200 on this thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> it makes plenty of sense actually.  it wont boot windows, it will post
> 
> try it out for yourself.  i bet you can get clocks much higher than you can boot.



Yeah, I'll look into it and see what I can do. Just have to find he IC for this board. 

Plus, I can't wait to see that E7200 go crazy!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, after seeing what this board is capable of, I need a p45 board to mess with. I think I'm going over to the egg to pick up the Biostar Tseries.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Ok, after seeing what this board is capable of, I need a p45 board to mess with. I think I'm going over to the egg to pick up the Biostar Tseries.



I think that would be cool to do! If only I could of waited and grabbed a P45 board... But I love my Maximus board! 
If you do pick one up Paulieg, I  call dibs on when or if you sell it!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2008)

Just bought The Biostar board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123

That means I'm selling my DFI LP p35 DK...


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Just bought The Biostar board:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123
> 
> That means I'm selling my DFI LP p35 DK...



lets see some results   these p45 chipset mobos clock like crazy!

*update*
ran lh in 3dmark01 for about 10 seconds @ 5ghz on e7200 and cut it off.  its just disappointing after using a e8500... wouldnt even hit 999 frames.  guess i have to go back to the q6600 and bench 3dmark06 till i get it back from rma.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

the E7200 just died on ya!?!? Still.. thats a huge thing! 

Paulieg, Can't wait to see it my friend!!


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish the X38 and X48 would have such crazy FSBs


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish I had the balls to RMA 2 CPU's that I knowingly cooked.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I wish I had the balls to RMA 2 CPU's that I knowingly cooked.



 RMA! RMA!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> the E7200 just died on ya!?!? Still.. thats a huge thing!
> 
> Paulieg, Can't wait to see it my friend!!



it didnt die, i just was not satisfied by the results :shadedshu
sorry, i didnt type an i before "it cut off"

its brand new actually, straight from intel and now has about 15 min on it total.  5ghz bench stable is a walk in the park.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I wish I had the balls to RMA 2 CPU's that I knowingly cooked.



the 1st e7200 i cooked i sent to intel directly, they gave me a new one back within a week and a half 

just go ahead and send it in for rma (if you have no "morals" or some crap as people here would argue)  the worst that would happen is they send your dead cpu back to you.

the E8500 died somehow while my computer was off and i was at work... i have suspicions about my dumbass roomate trying to show my computer off and not knowing how to turn on the vapochill (i jump it w/ a nickel)

and yes, he will catch a serious hospitalizing beating if i ever find out this is the case.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

Man you get some sweet chips from Intel, I wish I could do the same.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> it didnt die, i just was not satisfied by the results :shadedshu
> sorry, i didnt type an i before "it cut off"
> 
> its brand new actually, straight from intel and now has about 15 min on it total.  5ghz bench stable is a walk in the park.



Its all good man. Just wondering what it did... and I would say that 5ghz would be walk in the park with the set up your using!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its all good man. Just wondering what it did... and I would say that 5ghz would be walk in the park with the set up your using!



5ghz was pretty easy on the dfi x48 lt tr-2 as well.   pretty much the 9.5 multi makes it easy as pie.  just need between 1.58 - 1.6v, boot it @ 500fsb, then raise it w/ setfsb and bench away


----------



## salient (Jul 11, 2008)

ZenEffect,
Can you help me please?  I'm newbie to overclocking.  Even simple push to FSB420 seems unable to boot to POST.  I have the following setup:

Asus P5Q-E
Intel E8200 + stock fan
OCZ DDR2-800 CL3 Titanium 2GB Kit (OCZ2T800C32GK, or equivalent to 2x OCZ2T800C31G)
PC Power & Coolings 750W

I read the OCZ RAM can even go up to 561.9Mhz (5-5-5-15) or 476.1MHz (3-4-4-15), and the E8200 can go up to 3.9GHz.
I am not looking for that extreme setting, but what I have now is FSB400, which is really minimal o/c.  I believe there is plenty more headroom but do not know which is causing the problem.  CPU core and RAM voltages are 1.25V and 2.3V respectively.  PCI freq is 100.

I wonder what is wrong.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 11, 2008)

well, its all in the bios version.  i found the highest fsb was possible on bios 901 beta.  i was able to push past 600 strap.  

things i found were.

#1.) any setting for fsbt greater or less than 1.28 was unstable, 1.28 was perfect.
#2.) gtl was set @ .63 for cpu, nb gtl was auto
#3.) nb voltage was 1.29
#4.) when going for 4 or around 4ghz usually 1.3+ v is required.
#5.) CPU PPL was 1.54v

here is the link to the beta bios which i found was the best.
http://kielbaski.com/pmp/MB/ASUS_P45_SERIES/P5Q-E/P5Q-E-ASUS-0901.ZIP

can you list all your bios settings?
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 
FSB Frequency: 
PCI-E Frequency:
DRAM Frequency:
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: AUTO

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay:
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge:
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 
Row Refresh Cycle Time:
Write Recovery Time: 
Read to Precharge Time:

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D):
Write to Read Delay (S): 
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 
READ to READ Delay (S): 
READ to READ Delay (D): 
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S):
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: 
READ to PRE Delay: 
PRE to PRE Delay: 
ALL PRE to ACT Delay:
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 
DRAM Static Read Control:
DRAM Read Training: 
MEM. OC Charger: 
AI Clock Twister: 
AI Transaction Booster: 
Common Performance Level 
all Pull-In of = 

CPU Voltage: 
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2):
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 
CPU PLL Voltage: 
FSB Termination Voltage: 
DRAM Voltage: 
NB Voltage: 
NB GTL Reference: 
SBridge Voltage:
PCIE SATA Voltage:

Load Line Calibration: enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO








this board is more than capable.  apparently after a certain bandwidth/fsb, everything detects my ddr2 as ddr3.  the mobo info is the only indication that its truly ddr2


----------



## salient (Jul 12, 2008)

JumperFree Configuration Settings --> I think you refer to CPU/NB overvoltage setting jumper, which I left at default pin 2-3 shorted (OV_CPU up to 1.7V, OV_NB up to 1.9V).  If enabled with pin 1-2 shorted (OV_CPU up to 1.9V, OV_NB up to 2,2V).

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 400  --> My BIOS 0803 actually have this listed after PCIE Freq, but I don't think there is any concern.
FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800  --> If I tweak FSB Freq to 425, this changes to DDR2-900
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto

DRAM Timing Control: Manual
1st Information :
CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge Time: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: Auto
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read to Precharge Time: Auto
---> I tried 3-4-4-15 timing @ DRAM 2.3V since OCZ alows and also 5-5-5-15 @ 2.3V but both does not seem to help.  Please feel free to ignore my previous trials since I'm newbie.

2nd Information :
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): Auto
Write to Read Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): Auto
READ to READ Delay (S): Auto
READ to READ Delay (D): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): Auto

3rd Information :
WRITE to PRE Delay: Auto
READ to PRE Delay: Auto
PRE to PRE Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay: Auto

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto
Common Performance Level --> Not available since AI Transaction Booster is Auto
all Pull-In of  --> Not available since AI Transaction Booster is Auto

CPU Voltage: 1.25V
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 2.3V
NB Voltage: Auto
NB GTL Reference: Auto
SBridge Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calibration: Auto (I didn't choose Enabled)
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

In case you need these, or these settings also might screw things up, here's mine:
CPU Configuration
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.0
C1E Support: Enabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel(R) Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Excecute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) Tech: --> Not available since CPU Ratio is not at Auto
Intel(R) C-STATE Tech: --> Not available since CPU Ratio is not at Auto

Chipset
NB Chipset Configuration
Memory Remap Feature: Enabled (Just realised that I have to disable this since I don't use 64-bit OS; I use WinXP, but it was Enabled previously)
Memory Hole: Disabled
Initiate Graphic Adapter: PEG/PCI

Lastly, I even have to disable the Marvell IDE.  I have a CD drive and DVD-writer drive on IDE, but it takes around 40seconds to initialize them.  They didn't take that long in my previous system (MSI 845E Max motherboard).


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

try this.

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333--> My BIOS 0803 actually have this listed after PCIE Freq, but I don't think there is any concern.
FSB Frequency: 475
PCI-E Frequency: 101
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-950 -
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto

DRAM Timing Control: Manual
1st Information :
CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge Time: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: Auto
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read to Precharge Time: Auto

2nd Information :
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): Auto
Write to Read Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): Auto
READ to READ Delay (S): Auto
READ to READ Delay (D): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): Auto

3rd Information :
WRITE to PRE Delay: Auto
READ to PRE Delay: Auto
PRE to PRE Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay: Auto

DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
DRAM Read Training: Enabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Moderate
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level --> 8
CPU Voltage: 1.28Vish
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): .63
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): .63
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 2.3V
NB Voltage: 1.28
NB GTL Reference: Auto
SBridge Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

In case you need these, or these settings also might screw things up, here's mine:
CPU Configuration
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.0
C1E Support: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel(R) Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Excecute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) Tech: --> Not available since CPU Ratio is not at Auto
Intel(R) C-STATE Tech: --> Not available since CPU Ratio is not at Auto

Chipset
NB Chipset Configuration
Memory Remap Feature: Enabled Memory Hole: Disabled
Initiate Graphic Adapter: PEG/PCI


watch your temps though, the stock intel cooler SUCKS.  this should be ballpark right for that speed.


----------



## salient (Jul 13, 2008)

*Now at FSB460*

I followed the exact setting but it won't even past POST.  But you definitely helped!

PCI-E is still at 100, but previously I managed to push to 105.  Haven't try this again with the current settings (later below)... just wanted to send some interim results and trials info.

DRAM Static Read Control: Instead of Enabled, I kept this at Disabled.
DRAM Read Training: Enabled, I kept this at Disabled.

AI Clock Twister: Instead of Moderate, I set this to Stronger
AI Transaction Booster: Instead of Manual, I leave this to Auto since at Manual, coupled with the Common Performance Level = 8 (and all Pull-In of ChA/B Ph1/2/3/4 at both Enabled and Disabled don't seem to past POST).

The rest of the setting are following your recommendations.  I'll try to adjust the above one by one and see which is the problem.  So far, with FSB at 460, I'm quite happy already.
However, it seems I cannot run Prime95, even when FSB is at 450.  Not too sure if it is the same problem with Prime95 at default FSB400.  Will check it out.

Edit: (CPU reads 31°C at idle load... I wonder if I have the same issue as those who reported having problem with E8200 revision C0.)
Everest reports CPU at 31°C, CPU#1 at 51°C and CPU#2 at 50°C.  I suppose no C0 issue.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 13, 2008)

salient said:


> I followed the exact setting but it won't even past POST.  But you definitely helped!
> 
> PCI-E is still at 100, but previously I managed to push to 105.  Haven't try this again with the current settings (later below)... just wanted to send some interim results and trials info.
> 
> ...



your temps are ok atm. just add more vcore until either it becomes stable or becomes too hot.  when it gets to max temp that you are comfortable with, start lowering fsb till it becomes stable.


----------



## salient (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like I'm stucked.  Even the FSB460 cannot complete 3DMark06 test.  I switched to FSB475 but with 7.5x to reach 3.56GHz.  PCI-E is now at 105.

Still cannot run Prime95.
Typical fault "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" is observed.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 15, 2008)

salient said:


> Looks like I'm stucked.  Even the FSB460 cannot complete 3DMark06 test.  I switched to FSB475 but with 7.5x to reach 3.56GHz.  PCI-E is now at 105.
> 
> Still cannot run Prime95.
> Typical fault "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" is observed.



rounding errors are typical of memory.  my guess is pl is either too high or nb voltage is not enough.


----------



## salient (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there any software or method to know which is having voltage "issue"?
Although not neccessary, I actually lowered down to FSB420 for the time being.  Thinking of getting 3rd party CPU cooler - either Thelmalright IFX-14 which is a giant, Ultra-120 eXtreme which is mid sized, or Cooler Master Hyper TX 2, which has good review from Tom's Hardware.


----------



## shmills (Jul 22, 2008)

*Wondering how u got that PQ5-E bios?? And where......*

I just bought the PQ5-E mobo, and it has so many settings, that I am not used to......I went searching and I ended up here.  Got alot of help from all the settings and have some stable overclocking going......I am running pretty cool too, wondering about the fsb strap to North bridge if I should raise it from 333 to 400.  I am also a little leary of that beta bios, though I have used them in the past, who is this Kielbaska or how did u find this bios?????
I have the latest from the Asus sight already, it seems fairly stable, but I just built my system yesterday, so it will take a while to see what it can do, and myself as well.  Don't have stock cooling actually have a very good CPU cooler in my XIGMATEK HDT-S1283, good reviews, and works nice......Nice to see all the settings I need here........Seems I have myself a good board, running an e8200 2.66ghz 6mb cache processor not super fast but I have the fsb at 442 instead of 333........x 4 of course......Anyway look forward to seeing more posts here......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I had mine to 500x6 earlier,Ram is at 1:1/2.2v,NB is at 1.3v all other settings on auto as before.






Good mb.


----------



## j_d3 (Feb 3, 2009)

*P5Q-E Squeal*

I have a watercooled p5q-e/q6600 and have a problem with my capacitors squealing. Have you come across this?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2009)

I cant say i've noticed it.Mines running at 450 now though,i dont really run it balls out now,3.6ghz is fast enough for me.Mine is watercooled too


----------

